# Is nds-card.com selling a fake card?



## DarkGabbz (Jun 18, 2016)

The card says r4isdhc.com.cn but i thought r4isdhc.com is the real website?
http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=507


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2016)

They are both DSTT clones.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

It's a DSTT clone, runs DSTT soft-/firmware. Had one personally.


----------



## Sleet (Jun 21, 2016)

That one runs Wood actually. It's a VERY underrated card. Only difference between it and R4ids.cn is lack of RTS.
btw yours truly has them for sale 

Real/fake doesn't mean much in the world of flashcarts bearing the name R4. Sadly if you visit r4isdhc.com you'll see a propaganda banner claiming other cards are fake, even the one in TC's link, despite running such a great kernel. Even worse when you consider they are not even the original owners of r4isdhc.com and perhaps snatched the domain up when they had the chance in 2014, so their cards could be considered "fake" as well.


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

Sleet said:


> That one runs Wood actually. It's a VERY underrated card. Only difference between it and R4ids.cn is lack of RTS.
> btw yours truly has them for sale
> 
> Real/fake doesn't mean much in the world of flashcarts bearing the name R4. Sadly if you visit r4isdhc.com you'll see a propaganda banner claiming other cards are fake, even pic related, despite running such a great kernel. Even worse when you consider they are not the original owners of r4isdhc.com and perhaps snatched the domain up when they had the chance in 2014.


It runs DSTT aswell. I preferred DSTT since wood just looked ugly to me.


----------



## Sleet (Jun 21, 2016)

ViolentRockstar said:


> It runs DSTT aswell. I preferred DSTT since wood just looked ugly to me.


Are you sure it was a Dual-Core from r4isdhc.com.cn? What year was on the label?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 22, 2016)

Sleet said:


> That one runs Wood actually. It's a VERY underrated card. Only difference between it and R4ids.cn is lack of RTS.
> btw yours truly has them for sale
> 
> Real/fake doesn't mean much in the world of flashcarts bearing the name R4. Sadly if you visit r4isdhc.com you'll see a propaganda banner claiming other cards are fake, even the one in TC's link, despite running such a great kernel. Even worse when you consider they are not even the original owners of r4isdhc.com and perhaps snatched the domain up when they had the chance in 2014, so their cards could be considered "fake" as well.


don'y forget they label their card yearly and have a timebomb....


----------



## Sleet (Jun 22, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> don'y forget they have a timebomb....


That too, it's also something Dual Cores from r4isdhc.com.cn, .hk, & .in don't suffer from. But they got the good .com domain so consumers trust them more sadly.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 22, 2016)

Sleet said:


> That too, it's also something Dual Cores from r4isdhc.com.cn, .hk, & .in don't suffer from. But they got the good .com domain so consumers trust them more sadly.


my favourites are still the r4i-sdhc.com R4i-SDHC 3DS RTS and the R4ids.cn Gold.


----------



## Sleet (Jun 22, 2016)

gnmmarechal said:


> my favourites are still the r4i-sdhc.com R4i-SDHC 3DS RTS and the R4ids.cn Gold.


They are probably the best in their price range. The team behind r4i-sdhc.com is great too, they STILL update the kernel. Has any other team even provided an update in 2016? Game compatibility is near perfect now, but RTS could _really_ use work on pretty much all cards.


----------

